# HCG shots Vs Drops



## ACRay (May 24, 2012)

About a month ago I did the HCG drops which the weight clinc said its the same as the shots. I did the diet and lost 25 pounds in like 3 weeks doing the 500 cal a Day. Some might say its crazy but while doing the drops I wasn't hungry I actually had to make my self eat. But to shorten that up is this the same as the shots that some are using while on cycle and is it related to the same people doing HCG shot diet. Any help Thanks


----------



## colochine (May 24, 2012)

Drops don't work. You lost weight only because you were in an extreme caloric deficit. You are naive to believe anything else.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 24, 2012)

colochine said:


> Drops don't work. You lost weight only because you were in an extreme caloric deficit. You are naive to believe anything else.



x2.. and the "HCG" they give you in any of those weight loss kits or clinics is NOT really HCG.


----------



## gamma (May 24, 2012)




----------



## D-Lats (May 24, 2012)

This stupid diet is going to get someone hurt.


----------



## overburdened (May 24, 2012)

ACRay said:


> About a month ago I did the HCG drops which the weight clinc said its the same as the shots. I did the diet and lost 25 pounds in like 3 weeks doing the 500 cal a Day. Some might say its crazy but while doing the drops I wasn't hungry I actually had to make my self eat. But to shorten that up is this the same as the shots that some are using while on cycle and is it related to the same people doing HCG shot diet. Any help Thanks


The clinic you were going to proved the power of the placebo effect!!  REAL hcg is not in drops(and it's not a homeopathic preparation), it muct be reconstituted with bac water and injected!
it is not the hcg that makes you lose the weight on hcg diet... it is the massive calorie deficit!

and you just proved how ignorant everyone that thinks the hcg diet works, is.....  man.. that stuff must be strong if you weren't even hungry!!!!  those homeopathic drops!!!

your metabolism is shot!  that would be one reason you aren't hungry when only taking in 500cal... and you probably don't work out...but that bottle worked wonders!!! NO, YOUR 500CAL/DAY DIET MADE YOU LOSE THE WEIGHT... AND IT SCREWED YOUR METABOLISM UP!!!  keep us posted on how you gain that weight back after the diet.....


----------



## ACRay (May 24, 2012)

Well im not believing anything anybody tell me i was just wondering between the 2 i did the Drops and loose weight just to try it out but thats it thanks for the input.




colochine said:


> Drops don't work. You lost weight only because you were in an extreme caloric deficit. You are naive to believe anything else.


----------



## ACRay (May 24, 2012)

Even though i tried it i agree






D-Lats said:


> This stupid diet is going to get someone hurt.


----------



## BigKevKris (May 24, 2012)

SMH.....how did this diet even get started?


----------



## ACRay (May 24, 2012)

After coming off i didnt really gain anything back just when i cheating on and off, but i went back to my normal diet and working out. Your qeustion about me not working out well not on the diet because of the 500 calories. Reason i tried it out for 3 weeks cause wife was in the hospital couldnt hit the gym around that time so just for shits and giggles i tried it but what person out here doesn't try something to see whats up on your own. But i been working out off and on since 17 was in the Marines for 10 years (Infantry) so no lazy genes dwell in this body. And im not backing it up and giving the HCG diet praise or anything i just wanted to get input from people on the 2. Ask me if i do it again ummm Hell nah lol. I like being in the gym keeps me in the right mind set that helps me deal with deployment issues But thanks for the input guys.






overburdened said:


> The clinic you were going to proved the power of the placebo effect!!  REAL hcg is not in drops(and it's not a homeopathic preparation), it muct be reconstituted with bac water and injected!
> it is not the hcg that makes you lose the weight on hcg diet... it is the massive calorie deficit!
> 
> and you just proved how ignorant everyone that thinks the hcg diet works, is.....  man.. that stuff must be strong if you weren't even hungry!!!!  those homeopathic drops!!!
> ...


----------



## independent (May 24, 2012)

My protein shake is more than your daily intake.


----------



## JCBourne (May 24, 2012)

Of course your going to lose weight only eating 500 calories. I always get a good laugh when people think that these "diets" that make them cut a ton of calories work. No, it's your cutting calories of course your going to loose weight.  Go back to your old diet of burgers and fries, and tell me how well those HCG drops work then.


----------



## ACRay (May 24, 2012)

Lol Nah no Burgers and fries for me you must have mistaken me for a lazy couch potatoe  I just tried it for shits and giggles for 3 weeks for my own research. I totally agree that its not healthy and someone can get hurt. I was just curious about the 2 different ones for my knowlegde thats why i was asking the input. I love this site ask a question people mistake you and bash the hell out of you. And again i dont support the Diet at all. Thanks for the input






JCBourne said:


> Of course your going to lose weight only eating 500 calories. I always get a good laugh when people think that these "diets" that make them cut a ton of calories work. No, it's your cutting calories of course your going to loose weight.  Go back to your old diet of burgers and fries, and tell me how well those HCG drops work then.


----------

